# FOR DEVELOPERS: Lib Files with HW Acceleration



## dbaybay (Oct 5, 2011)

Lately I have been getting many requests from HP Touchpad users to provide the lib files for the Le Pan II, which has the same specs (running Honeycomb 3.2.1) with hardware acceleration enabled.

This is supposed to help you somehow, so I really hope it does! If any developer finds use for this and would like to help our community by finding a root exploit for the Le Pan II, it would be greatly appreciated.

We can be found @ www.forum.lepanlife.com

And the entire system folder, including the lib files for the Le Pan II can be found @ http://lepanlife.com/system/


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll look into this... thanks!


----------



## runderekrun (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm confused. I thought we were already hw accelerated ...


----------



## PresidentPutin (Jan 26, 2012)

The main thing is, this gives us vital driver files for things like Camera and Wi-Fi.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

PresidentPutin said:


> The main thing is, this gives us vital driver files for things like Camera and Wi-Fi.


No it doesn't.


----------



## PresidentPutin (Jan 26, 2012)

Nburnes said:


> No it doesn't.


You sure?


Paste said:


> libcamera.so
> libcamera_client.so
> libcameraservice.so
> liboemcamera.so


----------



## dbaybay (Oct 5, 2011)

goodspellar said:


> weeee this should be fun


Don't kill the messenger. I just had 5 or 6 people in our root thread on XDA and a couple on our forums ask for the files so I thought I'd deliver 

Sent from my LePanII using Tapatalk


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

I've tried editing the binaries with some other sources and a bit of my own ideas but no matter what I try it doesnt seem to be working.


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

PresidentPutin said:


> You sure?


Given this is not the same device, those are likely to be of no use. The libs are camera specific. Unless that device is literally a TP clone by some miracle...

Rather, what this thread is referring to, is the fact this device (not a clue what this actually is, lol) and the TP share the same system-on-a-chip. This means we may be able to use the libs from it for hardware decoding. Honestly, I don't know enough to judge whether or not this is relevant, all I know is that this portion or Android was updated in ICS... I'm not sure whether or not Honeycomb libs can be used.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

PresidentPutin said:


> You sure?


Those are compiled libraries and not to ICS. Honeycomb is not really any better than having gingerbread or froyo really. Things have changed in any version. They would not be that useful without lots of painful decompiling. You're not just going to be able to drop them in as they are.

Unless one magically has the source to those as well, it's not much better than what is currently out there to work with.


----------



## ghuron (Jan 25, 2012)

yarly said:


> Those are compiled libraries and not to ICS. Honeycomb is not really any better than having gingerbread or froyo really. Things have changed in any version. They would not be that useful without lots of painful decompiling. You're not just going to be able to drop them in as they are.
> 
> Unless one magically has the source to those as well, it's not much better than what is currently out there to work with.


Well, both devices are based on APQ8060, so we have kernel- and user- space binaries for Adreno 220. For kernel we also have sources. Honeycomb is based on 2.6.36 kernel and ICS - on 3.0.1, but despite major number change Linus and kernel gurus told us that it is really 2.6.40







Of cause, just dropping binaries into existing CM9 will not work. We need to dig into this carefully, but chances that they did not break compat from kernel side is quite good...


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

I've edited the binaries with adding a couple components from the Gingerbread libraries as well and I got the Camera app to come up with a black screen instead of with the error "Could not connect to camera"
Thats progress, but I'm not sure I can go any further, since even the Gingerbread binary source for displaying the picture doesn't seem to be working.

P.S. I've been editing this via Hex by the way in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## Xaero252 (Oct 23, 2011)

There was a wrapper around supposedly for Honeycomb camera libs if these are indeed honeycomb driver files. I think I saw someone mention it either here or the Bionic forums (where its useless since all we have there is gingerbread files)


----------



## dbaybay (Oct 5, 2011)

Xaero252 said:


> There was a wrapper around supposedly for Honeycomb camera libs if these are indeed honeycomb driver files. I think I saw someone mention it either here or the Bionic forums (where its useless since all we have there is gingerbread files)


This a system dump of stock 3.2.1 honeycomb from the le pan II.

Sent from my LePanII using Tapatalk


----------

